# Where are you guys buying HLCDs?



## probillygun (Oct 10, 2013)

I can only find USD HLCDs online to buy brand new and I have used them in the past and was looking for something better to play with.

Veritas OOB I believe...

Image dynamics doesn't make them anymore right? Heard maybe Eric Stevens but he hasn't responded to any of my messages.

Is ANYONE making them, or are HLCDs considered dinosaurs in car audio today? 

likey both I'm thinking


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

probillygun said:


> I can only find USD HLCDs online to buy brand new and I have used them in the past and was looking for something better to play with.
> 
> Veritas OOB I believe...
> 
> ...


I appologize for any lack of response. It is because I havent received any messages via private messages here on the forums or through email. 

email is eric @ ejsaudio dot com 

I am still selling HLCD sets and horns only and will continue.


----------



## probillygun (Oct 10, 2013)

thanks, I'll shoot you an email then


----------



## JoshHefnerX (Jun 13, 2008)

Eric is 'the man' on these. And those horns are stout!

Josh


----------

